# I can't uninstall GTA San Andreas



## RAW.BOOM (Jan 28, 2008)

I'm having trouble unistalling this game, When i try to uninstall it from the menu, it comes up with an error

Setup has experienced an error
Please do the following
-close any running programs
-empty your temporary folder
-check your internet connection

then try to run the setup again

error -5001

I've done what it had asked but still nothing. I cant even delete it from ad or remove programs becasue it doesnt seem to exist. and in the program folder its there, but again it wont delete, I'm really stumped.


----------



## yuna0021 (Sep 27, 2008)

i have the same probLem above. will someone pLease answer it... it doesn't work so i decided to uninstall it but unfortunateLy, it doesn't uninstall. 


Appears when i cLick remove:

Setup has experienced an error
Please do the following
-close any running programs
-empty your temporary folder
-check your internet connection

then try to run the setup again

error -5001

thanks.


----------



## princeofqin (Oct 8, 2008)

U guys are in luck i had the exact same problem i know how to fix it. I went to run and typed in regedit. THen look for HKEY at the top once you have found that. Go to HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE. Find your rockstar folder and go inside, then just delete your GTA san andreas folder. THis worked for me so good luck.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Always make a backup of your registry before making any changes, in case anything goes wrong.

Start > Run > *regedit*, go to File > Export to make a backup.


----------



## Tylermw1993 (Apr 30, 2011)

Deleting the reg key will allow you to reinstall GTA SA but it will not delete the add/remove entry, to do that you need something like ccleaner you can get it here CCleaner - Download. Ok now to remove it open up ccleaner then go to tools were you will see uninstall find GTA SA and hit delete entry button. Hope that worked for you, oh and if u do it my way you will not have to mess with the reg key.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Closing an old thread


----------

